# La Fiancée du Geek



## donatello (20 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir les gens du bar

Je suis tombé là-dessus. Outre que j'ai trouvé ça pas mal je me suis dit que ça devait sûrement un peu nous concerner tous.  :rateau:


----------



## Zyrol (20 Octobre 2006)

dans le m&#234;me style : 

http://www.copinedegeek.com/


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Octobre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> dans le même style :
> 
> http://www.copinedegeek.com/





Tout simplement énorme       
On dirait moi


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> dans le même style :
> 
> http://www.copinedegeek.com/


Trop classe..... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2006)

*OH!!!!! 'TAIN D'AD&#200;LE ET DE MANON R&#201;UNIES!!!... LA MUSIQUE MOISIE DU CUL QU'Y A PAS!!!*


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

Ya rien sur les geeks bourrés?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ya rien sur les geeks bourrés?


Et sur les mousquetaires saouls... ???


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ya rien sur les geeks bourrés?





Tu n'as plus qu'a écrire un article


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu n'as plus qu'a écrire un article


Ah non je suis pas un geek moi.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Octobre 2006)

donatello a dit:


> Bonsoir les gens du bar
> 
> Je suis tombé là-dessus. Outre que j'ai trouvé ça pas mal je me suis dit que ça devait sûrement un peu nous concerner tous.  :rateau:



Comme ça sonne bien à mes oreilles... :rose:


----------



## rezba (26 Octobre 2006)

"&#199;a sonne bien" me semble particuli&#232;rement impropre.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> "Ça sonne bien" me semble particulièrement impropre.



 Tinquiète, jai pas de soucis dhygiène.


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2006)

Je savais pas où poster:

50 iMac


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2006)

suck my geek


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ya rien sur les geeks bourr&#233;s?





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah non je suis pas un geek moi.





*J'en d&#233;duis donc*
que tu es un simple pochtron.


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *J'en déduis donc*
> que tu es un simple pochtron.



Et il est en prison le Bobby ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Et il est en prison le Bobby ...




*Mouaip*
Pour ivresse sur la voie publique.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Novembre 2006)

En voilà d'autres des geeks.

[youtube]7WMbdwf7glM[/youtube]


----------



## Nephou (24 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Mouaip*
> Pour ivresse sur la voie publique.



_et j'ai paum&#233; les clefs en plus _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Et il est en prison le Bobby ...




*FREEDOM!!!*


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2006)

Chutttt ...il se repose, pour revenir encore plus fringuant et forcément banissable


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> *FREEDOM!!!*





*De deux choses l'une*
-soit PATOCHE est schizophrène et Ed s'avère être sa sombre et vilaine doublure. 
-soit Ed a des problèmes d'identité




:mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *De deux choses l'une*
> -soit PATOCHE est schizophr&#232;ne et Ed s'av&#232;re &#234;tre sa sombre et vilaine doublure.
> -soit Ed a des probl&#232;mes d'identit&#233;
> 
> ...


*Pas du tout. 
*C'est juste que j'aime bien son style. 


:mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> *Pas du tout.
> *C'est juste que j'aime bien son style.
> 
> 
> :mouais:




*En fait, je vais vous avouer un truc*
Ed est un double double pseudo que je partage avec Patoch".




:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Chutttt ...il se repose, pour revenir encore plus fringuant et forcément banissable



*Attend voir, tu veux dire *
comme reineman ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *En fait, je vais vous avouer un truc*
> Ed est un double double pseudo que je partage avec Patoch".
> 
> 
> ...


Minsse, je sui d&#232;couver.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Minsse, je sui dècouver.




*QUOI ????*
Mackie a choppé notre password ???


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

Copines de geek, c'est vieux comme Matuse... Franchement, vous débarquez ?


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2006)

oui c'est vieux, par contre le film qui sortira mars 2007 c'est d&#233;j&#224; plus d'actualit&#233;


----------



## Nephou (24 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Copines de geek, c'est vieux comme Matuse... Franchement, vous d&#233;barquez ?




_ben&#8230; en plus d&#8217;un mois tu es le premier &#224; le rappeler&#8230;   _


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2006)

Clair.

Vaut mieux relire Microserfs


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Novembre 2006)

"bannissable"...
J'vous en foutrais moi!


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> "bannissable"...
> J'vous en foutrais moi!



Tiens le revoilà


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Novembre 2006)

*Tiens...*
d&#233;j&#224; ?


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

En tout cas il a repris des forces:


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> "bannissable"...
> J'vous en foutrais moi!



Au lieu de faire le malin, tu devrais plutôt narrer à tes camarades ce qui se passe dans les geôles. Certains ici commencent à penser que c'est le club Med'. Des posteurs historiques, aux reins bien plus solides que les vôtres en furent pourtant les victimes et la souffrance, l'horreur de ce qu'ils ont vu les marquèrent à jamais.


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Le très remarquable supplice de l'iPod par exemple :love:


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Puis j'ai fait mon amok pour me bannir, mais je ne me souvenais plus qui.



* Ca ne marche pas. Si tu postais &#224; ma place, ca ressemblerait &#224; ca :*

Au lieu de faire le malin :rateau:, tu devrais plut&#244;t narrer &#224; tes camarades ce qui se passe dans les ge&#244;les:hein:. Certains ici commencent &#224; penser que c'est le club Med' . Des posteurs historiques, aux reins bien plus solides que les v&#244;tres en furent pourtant les victimes et la souffrance:rose:, l'horreur de ce qu'ils ont vu les marqu&#232;rent &#224; jamais.:modo:

:mouais::rateau:
:affraid::modo::sick:


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Le très remarquable supplice de l'iPod par exemple :love:



Par exemple. Mais le Docteur Mackie et son fidèle Mister Hyde ne manquent pas non plus d'idées !


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

*J'imite qui ?*

là ...?


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Au lieu de faire le malin, tu devrais plutôt narrer à tes camarades ce qui se passe dans les geôles. Certains ici commencent à penser que c'est le club Med'. Des posteurs historiques, aux reins bien plus solides que les vôtres en furent pourtant les victimes et la souffrance, l'horreur de ce qu'ils ont vu les marquèrent à jamais.



Peuh!
Je vous rappelle que j'ai survécu à la Grande Fermeture et aux catacombes! 
Vos geoles et ses amuseurs m'ont à peine arraché quelques gloussements sarcastiques.


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> *J'imite qui ?*
> 
> là ...?



Facile ! LPFDLS.

Et là, j'imite qui ?

_C'est ca mon con. je suis programmeur depuis 1979, et ton code je peux te le dire, c'est de la merde, et c'est tout. Maintenant, si ton noyau est pourri, il ne faut pas espérer grand chose. Moi, ce que j'espère, c'est que tu vas cesser de nous gonfler avec tes lignes de code merdique. D'autant que ce n'est pas la question qui était posée. Quand on demande à la base comment désentabuler un parafouineur alors que __faire un startx si tu as installé une xwindow est impossible, je ne vois pas en quoi décompressifier la rodocric dans le cadre d'une __portabilité de tes sources et de ta compilation bytecode__ peut faire avancer les choses, tu es vraiment trop con. Ton swap dynamique je me le colle là ou d'habitude il y a le fond de mon slip.

_


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Faut que j'arrête de mal me parodier sans saut de lignes avec des smileyes n'importe où qui ne veulent rien dire, genre, et des fautes exprès._
> La ficelle est un peu grosse.



Allez avoue, Roberto : Toumaï, c'est toi aussi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Allez avoue, Roberto : Toumaï, c'est toi aussi !



*Toumaï serait donc*
la part de féminité mal assumée de Roberto ?





 
:mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> _C'est ca mon con. je suis programmeur depuis 1979, et ton code je peux te le dire, c'est de la merde, et c'est tout. Maintenant, si ton noyau est pourri, il ne faut pas espérer grand chose. Moi, ce que j'espère, c'est que tu vas cesser de nous gonfler avec tes lignes de code merdique. D'autant que ce n'est pas la question qui était posée. Quand on demande à la base comment désentabuler un parafouineur alors que __faire un startx si tu as installé une xwindow est impossible, je ne vois pas en quoi décompressifier la rodocric dans le cadre d'une __portabilité de tes sources et de ta compilation bytecode__ peut faire avancer les choses, tu es vraiment trop con. Ton swap dynamique je me le colle là ou d'habitude il y a le fond de mon slip.
> 
> _



Tatouille ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Toumaï serait donc*
> la part de féminité mal assumée de Roberto ?



Pour le coup j'avoue que j'aurais du mal à assumer aussi.


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tatouille ?



Bravo ! A toi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pour le coup j'avoue que j'aurais du mal à assumer aussi.



*Faut aimer*
le cassoulet





 
:rateau:


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Faut aimer*
> le cassoulet
> 
> 
> ...



Cela a aussi un avantage : sous une tente deux places, tu peux faire un sauna pour pas un copec et c'est vachement &#233;rotique, le sauna post-cassoulet.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bravo ! A toi !



 Merci. Donc &#224; vous :

:love: _Trois petits tours en coche pied m&#234;me si la soudure me fait pas mal et je reviens avec une id&#233;e.  
le plus chaint, c'est de pas glisser avec le chausson, je voudrais pas me retrouver coul par dessous t&#234;te.  :rose:  
Bon me revoil&#224;, k'ai &#233;dit&#233; : m&#233;tenant faut trouver un pilier &#224; imiter. Pit&#234;t Mackie  Apr&#233;s tout il a faillit faire pati de la famillia et pi on &#233;crit un peu pareil _    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Facile Princess Tatav !

J'ai dut être grillée


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Facile Princess Tatav !
> 
> J'ai dut être grillée



Bravo à toi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Je ne viendrais que si j'ai de bons souvenirs et si je me sens bien et je serais là de 22h00 à 23h55 parce que après il n'y a plus de bus pour rentrer, enfin je viendrais surtout si j'ai pas un empêchement de dernière minute


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je ne viendrais que si j'ai de bons souvenirs et si je me sens bien et je serais là de 22h00 à 23h55 parce que après il n'y a plus de bus pour rentrer, enfin je viendrais surtout si j'ai pas un empêchement de dernière minute



C'est fatalement, vu le texte, quelqu'un qui assiste régulièrement aux AES, aux RV du lou ou aux bouffes parisiennes... Mais je ne vois pas qui...

Bon. Melounette ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2006)

Lumaï ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est fatalement, vu le texte, quelqu'un qui assiste r&#233;guli&#232;rement aux AES, aux RV du lou ou aux bouffes parisiennes... Mais je ne vois pas qui...
> 
> Bon. Melounette ?



Non Melounette a une marque de fabrique que je n'arrive pas &#224; reproduire 
(comment on fais le signe inverse de &#231;a /  ?)

J'y crois pas, vous ne trouvez pas ?

Indice : la personne ne dis pas tous &#231;a en concentr&#233; j'aurais dut faire 3 ou 4 posts ...


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Benjamin ?


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4066177 a dit:
			
		

> (comment on fais le signe inverse de &#231;a /  ?)





Comme ca : \  !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Comme ca : \  !



Merci Amok comme ça je ferais un copier/coller dans un document word où il ya tous les caractères que je ne trouve pas sur mon clavier  

Non vous n'avez pas trouvé ...

Un autre indice : 

- la personne poste aussi dans autoportrait de temps en temps.


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Mamyblue ... 

Ah non Majintode ...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Benjamin ?


 
Allons... Benjamin c'est...

_Je règle ce problème ce soir, sans faute, et si j'ai récupéré mon iBook d'ici là. _


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2006)

téo ?


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Un autre indice :
> 
> - la personne poste aussi dans autoportrait de temps en temps.



C'est vraiment des indices à la con ! 

le suivant : _la personne est inscrite sur MacG_ !


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> téo ?



Teo rentre à pieds ou à dos d'Alem donc le coup du métro ne colle pas !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Non plus, j'ai l'impression que vous le fa&#238;tes expr&#232;s ...

Allez indice : Il a de la gueule.

En trois mots il est capable de mettre Alem dans un &#233;tat de perplexit&#233; m&#233;lang&#233;s avec une certaine habitude et un contr&#244;le de l'&#233;nervement hors du commun.


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Mamyblue ...
> 
> Ah non Majintode ...



Majintode c'est : _si ma veste est sortie du pressing, je passerais avec des copines_.


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4066206 a dit:
			
		

> Non plus, j'ai l'impression que vous le fa&#238;tes expr&#232;s ...
> 
> Allez indice : Il a de la gueule.



SMG, dit aussi SJP !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> SMG, dit aussi SJP !



Bravo à toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Teo rentre &#224; pieds ou &#224; dos d'Alem donc le coup du m&#233;tro ne colle pas !



Bon, tant pis ! _ "A&#239;e, a&#239;e, me faites pas rire j'ai les c&#244;tes ger&#231;&#233;es :casse: :rateau: :hosto:"_ Oups ce n'&#233;tait pas &#224; moi


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

(Extrait)


_Jaimerais commencer en vous disant quun tel fil, lorsque jétais violet ici et même lorsque jétais vert au début, ici même, eut été probablement à peine imaginable. Il y a des progrès quil faut aussi savoir souligner. Associer Windows et Apple dans un même thread aurait pu passer presque pour une provocation plus grande que dassocier, à la même époque, le monde de lécole, par exemple, et celui de lentreprise._
_Je crois que cela mérite réflexion parce quil faut à la fois nous demander pourquoi ces résistances à la prise en compte dans le monde des Mac Addicts de Vista, de la portabilité des applications Microsoft sur notre plateforme, des problématiques de mondes opposés, mais aussi pourquoi les progrès accomplis. Cest au fond sur ces deux sujets que jaimerais vous dire très brièvement quelques mots._
_Dabord sur les résistances qui existaient, qui existent encore parfois aujourdhui, dans le petit monde des forums en général et, en particulier, sur mac generation. Je crois quune première chose toute simple et que jai souvent entendue est liée à une certaine démagogie superficielle. Il est clair que, si vous demandez à des enfants, sans les avoir au préalable un peu préparés à la réflexion sur ces sujets, ce quils préfèrent comme système d'exploitation, par exemple, plutôt Windows, Linux, Mac OS, vous êtes à peu près certains du résultat. Cette démagogie facile continue, malheureusement parfois, de faire des dégâts lorsque lon essaie dexpliquer aux enfants la réalité._


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

C'est le même !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2006)

Dans l'ordre : 

Pour Amok : Bompi ?

Pour Roberto (ce n'était pas à ton tour ) : rezba


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J&#8217;aimerais commencer en vous disant.....



tu sais ,  je t'aime bien plus fort quand tu le fais en plus bref et moins technique


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> tu sais ,  je t'aime bien plus fort quand tu le fais en plus bref et moins technique



J'avais remarqu&#233;, oui, que tu aimais les calins furtifs ! :love:


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

le disque du G5 n sadapte pas sur la verçion Intel, sauf si on change l'alimentasion. 



> *Là je te sens tout troublé.*



:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2006)

Amok : macinside !


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> *Amock* : macinside !



Odré : bannie !


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Princess te susurre qu'elle t'aime _bien plus fort,_ et là, *paf,* d'un coup tu sais plus écrire _*"alimentazione"*_ !
> :love:
> :love:



Quand la transalpine me susurre, je ne sais plus rien écrire du tout.


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Elle est redoutable*, on est bien d'accord.
> Et encore, imagine, _quand elle te parle en vrai et qu'elle se met &#224; rire._
> :rose:
> :rose:
> :love: :love: :love:



Ou qu'elle te murmure des trucs salaces &#224; l'oreille dans un lieu public, et que tu entends les cuissardes qui se frottent l'une contre l'autre sous la table ... :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2006)

Du moment qu'elle les écrit pas les trucs salaces....


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Pas de chance, il ne reste même plus le gauche


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas de chance, il ne reste même plus le gauche



On peut virer centriste, note !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2006)

Non, mais sinon t'as qu'à la traiter de cochonne !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Novembre 2006)

Sachez que je déplore la façon dont vous traitez cette femme, et la femme  en général.

La femme avec un grand F, comme Fist ****ing.


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Qu'on lui arrache les bu*nes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> La femme avec un grand F, comme Fist ****ing.



Comment?... On peut jouer à Tatayet avec des femmes?....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Novembre 2006)

Hop....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

J'ai fait le m&#233;nage... Mais je ne vous en veux pas ce coup-ci voyez-vous, parce que je ne vois pas moi-m&#234;me quoi faire de ce fil.


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Novembre 2006)

aaah, merci : que ce forum reste celui des gentlemen


----------



## tirhum (26 Novembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> aaah, merci : que ce forum reste celui des gentlemen


Y'en a, ici ?!......  


Zyrol a dit:


> dans le m&#234;me style :
> 
> http://www.copinedegeek.com/


La vraie "_copine_" du geek ?!......


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4066947 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait le m&#233;nage... Mais je ne vous en veux pas ce coup-ci voyez-vous, parce que je ne vois pas moi-m&#234;me quoi faire de ce fil.


Oh ben comme d'hab :
On le pourrit jusqu'&#224; ce qu'un modo craque et ferme la porte en gueulant.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Novembre 2006)

Puisque c'est le fil ou on dit des trucs qui n'ont aucun rapport, je vais vous livrer une reflexion a moi que je me suis faite...

Aujourd'hui c'est le marathon de ma belle ville portuaire.
Et je me disais, en les regardant courir comme des cons depuis ma fenêtre qu'il faudrait en fait récompenser le dernier à arriver, dans un marathon.
Si on regarde bien, c'est quand même lui qui court le plus longtemps...


Voilà c'est tout...
Voilà voilà...

...

C'est con faudrait que je me fasse à manger, mais _là maintenant,_ j'ai pas trop faim...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2006)

*106 messages pour enfin se poser de vraies questions*
et s'interroger profond&#233;ment sur les incertains fondements de notre civilisation.

&#192; travers ce post #106, Bobbynountchak, lou&#233; soit-il, tel Ulysse au milieu des sir&#232;nes, telle l'oasis au milieu du d&#233;sert, tel l'arbre expos&#233; aux vents temp&#234;tueux, met &#224; terre, au d&#233;tour de ce post badin, tout un pan de nos existences tourment&#233;es, toute une id&#233;e de notre monde obs&#233;d&#233;.
Merci, Bobby, de faire de nous laisser entre-apercevoir au travers de ce qui jusqu'aujourd'hui encore &#233;tait consid&#233;r&#233; comme contre-performance, une norme nouvelle. Merci, oui, de nous offrir ce manifeste de la sublimation de l'acte inaper&#231;u ou inavouable.

Oui Bobby, comp&#233;tition engendre n&#233;cessit&#233; de r&#233;sultats ; confrontation engendre opposition entre les hommes et les peuples. Ton manifeste, que la post&#233;rit&#233; gardera sous le nom de post #106 constitue une main tendue pour un nouvel ordre. Tous ensemble, nous rejetterons le conflit et nos torses se gonfleront, se tendront dans un &#233;lan commun vers un horizon diff&#233;rent o&#249; nous abattrons les murailles de l'entendement g&#233;n&#233;ral pour enfin oser imposer un souffle de paix entre les individus et les peuples.


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Je crois que Bobby est &#224; nouveau bannissable .. 

J'ai constat&#233; que ses r&#233;flexions &#233;taient tr&#232;s nettement plus ( &#224; vous de voir hein ?  ) depuis son retour du ban.
Donc si on le banni un an, il reviendra avec un prix Nobel


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> ...il reviendra avec un prix Nobel


mais lequel ?


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> mais lequel ?



On travail sur un projet révolutionnaire :mouais:  ....


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2006)

Au fait c'etait quoi le sujet ?


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Les Geeks ...les fiancées .. Bobby ... :mouais:


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2006)

J'avais &#224; peu pr&#232;s suivi le d&#233;but et le millieu, je t'avoue que pour le reste je suis rest&#233; sur ma  ... *fin*


----------



## Nexka (5 Avril 2007)

J'ai une question  Je vais pas ouvrir un fil pour ça alors je poste là  

A votre avis, Geek, ça se pronnonce "jik" ou "guik"  :hein: 

Moi je dirais "jik" :mouais:


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Avril 2007)

Ben moi je dis Geek, comme dans guitare, guimauve... etc.

Mais juste parce que je trouve que c'est plus rigolo comme &#231;a. Ca sonne mieux. 

Chez les 'ricains, je sais pas comment ils prononcent &#231;a, mais m&#234;me si je le savais, je ferais pas forc&#233;ment comme eux. J'aime ce mot prononc&#233; comme je l'aime.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

Moi, selon l'humeur, je dis "guik" ou "djik" - le premier est à conotation un peu péjorative (le boutonneux à cheveux gras), le second est plus socialement acceptable (le bobo friqué amateur de high-tech)

Des fois, j'ai peur d'être un geek rêvant qu'il est un geek...


----------

